# My Speed Blindfold Adventures, Part 2



## CraigBouchard (Aug 25, 2006)

I did another...and I lost the scramble. I'm going to try to do solve
in reverse to set it up again, gimme a second...I'm pretty sure I know
where I messed up, one U'.

Solve:
Cross: R D' F R' L D2 F
Pair 1: U2 R U R' U' R U R'
Pair 2: U2 R' U R U L' U' L
Pair 3: U2 R' U R
Pair 4: L U2 L' U' L U L'
OLL (2 look): M y R' U' R U R U R U R U' R' y M (this is the U' I
forgot) R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
PLL: R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

Bah, thats twice. I had it right, except that OLL I only know from M
to M, the U' isn't part of it to me...:'( I gotta do another...

Craig


----------

